# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  CCleaner 2.02.527

## PavelA

Обновился CCleaner 2.02. Бесплатный чистильщик системы.
Доступен на сайте www.ccleaner.com. Размер - 2,6Мб
Кратко что изменилось в новой версии:



> Вышло очередное обновление для очень мощного и весьма
> популярного в нашей стране средства чистки операционной системы и жёсткого диска от разнообразного мусора под названием CCleaner. Новая версия полностью поддерживает кодировку Unicode, добавлена поддержка сохранения настроек в специальный файл для портативной версии утилиты, появилось 35-проходное удаление данных для невозможности их последующего восстановления, при слетании программы она выдаёт более информативные сообщения об ошибках. Кстати, некоторые ошибки тоже были исправлены.


Информация взята с сайта: http://www.kv.by/index2007461101.htm

Есть и другие изменения. Подробности читайте на сайте программы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Я всегда предпочитаю дать следующую ссылку на эту замечательную программу:
http://www.ccleaner.com/download/builds
Может быть кто-то не знает, но есть 3 версии:
* *Standard* (с Yahoo тулбаром)
2,662KB
* *Portable*
'Переносный' без инсталлятора
596KB
* *Slim*
Без Yahoo тулбара
653KB

Paul

----------


## PavelA

Где, кстати, найти Portable? На сайте не нашлось. Скачал ту, что предложили, потом перенес на флешку - работает.

----------


## XP user

Standard
Portable
Slim

Paul

----------


## PavelA

Ссылка мертвая: http://www.ccleaner.com/download/bui...oadbinportable  :Sad: 



> Ooops!
> 
> Sorry the page you requested 
> 
> could not be found.

----------


## XP user

У меня она работает. Попробуйте отсюда:
http://www.ccleaner.com/download/builds
Имейте в виду, что когда вы нажимаете на 'Portable', что идёт МЕТА-редирект. Возможно ваша защита блокирует его.

Paul

----------


## PavelA

Эта работает.

----------


## TANUKI

> Без Yahoo тулбара
> 653KB
> 
> Paul


 Т.е. тулбар Яху весит больше 2 мегабайт?  :Smiley:  А вообще СиКлинер штука отличная. Правда, после сканирования и чистки, если запустить задачу по второму кругу все равно после себя же сразу мусор находит в реестре  :Smiley:  Как так получается?  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

Тулбар он не будет считать мусором. 
Кстати, выпустили 2.03.532.

Paul

----------


## PavelA

CCleaner 3.0.6

В данной версии заложена галочка с установкой Google Chrome. Кто не хочет его получить вдруг в своей системе внимательно следите за сообщениями инсталлятора.

----------


## olejah

*PavelA*, Вы имеете в виду с данной версии? Потому что нынешняя-то будет 3.25.1872

----------


## PavelA

*Olejah*,  Я давненько не обновлял эту программу, перешел на другие.

Пользователь у нас на форуме после совета хелпера почиститься subj получил Хром у себя в системе. На форумах пишут про версию 3.0.6. Я про нее и написал в своем мсж.

----------


## olejah

Соглашусь. Не помню с какой версии, но уже давненько у них такая история с хромом ... Хорошо, что предупредили.
А на какие перешли, если не секрет, и по какой причине?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Хром это ещё нормально. Вот хамстер архиватор бывает в некоторых программах... и панель майл.ру.

----------


## Val_Ery

*PavelA*, 
Присоединяюсь к вопросу *Olejah*'а:



> А на какие перешли, если не секрет, и по какой причине?


Сам использую Bleachbit. Главные правила отбора были - бесплатность, кроссплатформенность (чтоб не путаться в названиях), плюс портабельная версия под Винду... (которую не надо делать самому ручками  :Smiley: )

----------


## grobik

> CCleaner 3.0.6
> 
> В данной версии заложена галочка с установкой Google Chrome. Кто не хочет его получить вдруг в своей системе внимательно следите за сообщениями инсталлятора.


Юзайте портабле от разраба,там нет никаких довесков.

http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/builds

----------

